# Wanderlust movie



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

The movie Wanderlust is coming out on Friday Feb 24. Just wanted to let you know it is filmed in my area, Clarkesville, GA. My artist friend John Kollock is from one of the first families to settle in Clarkesville and they are largely responsible for building the church I go to in Clarkesville. The movie was filmed on the Kollock's old home place, the old home is unoccupied but we do have church functions there about once a year. 
Can't wait to see the movie..


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Hadn't heard about this movie before seeing your thread . . .so googled the trailer. It looks interesting 

The old house featured in the trailer almost looks haunted. Is that the one you're referring too?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

yes, it is the old Kollock home..not haunted though..


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Cool! Did any locals get to be extras? Or get pictures of them filming? That is always fun.

My grandparents got be extras in a movie once. The movie was a period piece and they wanted antique cars. My Gramps's only comments were: "they put cocoa powder on my car to make it look dirty"; "the food was good and free!" and "They made Dorothy (my Gram) look really old. They wrapped a shawl around her as if she was ancient!" giggle.... It is sweet that he was so indignant that they made her look old. She was _only_ 86.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, some got to be extras, but I was not there...it will be fun to see!! Only 86 huh?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Gramps was a young 90. They drove the Model A about 75 miles to be in the movie. Road Trip!! They were my heroes.  They passed last year. I got the Model A and am afraid to drive it more than 15 miles from home. I am such a wimp compared to them. 

In the movie, you can see them drive by and their names are in the credits. My mom had to watch it with them 5 times so they could proudly point out their dirty car. ound:

Back to YOUR movie, are they doing a special viewing for the people in your area?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

As far as I know they are not, not yet anyway. It is not even scheduled for the opening night which is Friday. Our little theater probably cannot afford it, not sure how that works, but imagine it costs more. I will go into Atlanta to see it this weekend.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

That is a bummer. Maybe when your local theater gets it, they will throw a pre-show party. An excuse for a night-out.


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

So did anyone see the movie? Is it any good?
I am too cheap to go to the theater often but like to hear about a good movie. I LOVE the redbox! In fact, I watched The Help last night- it was very good.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Hope someone lives close by theaters who have it early...it started yesterday...not in my area though.. I don't go to the movies often either..loved The Help!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

morriscsps said:


> Gramps was a young 90. They drove the Model A about 75 miles to be in the movie. Road Trip!! They were my heroes.  They passed last year. I got the Model A and am afraid to drive it more than 15 miles from home. I am such a wimp compared to them.
> 
> In the movie, you can see them drive by and their names are in the credits. My mom had to watch it with them 5 times so they could proudly point out their dirty car. ound:
> 
> Back to YOUR movie, are they doing a special viewing for the people in your area?


I have not yet seen "Wanderlust" but will check it out when it comes to HBO or Showtime or Starz.

So, Pam, what is the name of the movie your Grandparents (and Model A) were in?


----------

